
A bulletproof day-starting routine - fpereiro
http://www.federicopereiro.com/day-starting-routine
======
hprotagonist
\- wake up to one or more toddlers invading my bed and wriggling around.

\- avoid being kicked in the head by above

\- make sure to head off preemptive tantrums before calories can be put into
hungry child-faces who are unwilling to admit that they're hungry but totally
are.

\- make coffee and breakfast for 3-5 people

\- pick up random scattered items across apartment

\- have a poo

\- see family off for the day's adventures

\- check email

\- start feeling annoyed that i'm not at work already

\- resign myself to a lyft or dig out bicycle from awkward but child-proof
storage location and bike to work.

I'm not sure where i'm supposed to get in 30 minutes of quiet meditation and
jounaling, but i think i have the exercise covered...

~~~
shantly
Yeah. Up at 7:00, kid morning routine and transport for 2hrs, log in (WFH).
And no, I’m not gonna get up earlier, 7’s already inhumanely-early for about
half the year.

~~~
ptah
i have to get up at 6:20 to get my meditation in before anyone stirs

------
luma
* Wake up

* Make coffee

* Consume coffee

edit: I'm only being half-flippant here. The routine of making a pour-over
coffee for the wife, then an espresso for myself is a great way to clear the
fog and get my mind prepared for the day ahead. I tend to start my work day
immediately after these steps, coffee in hand I can knock out the low-hanging
fruit from the previous night's emails. After an hour or so I can walk the
dog, take a shower, and then get back to work to dig into the day's problems
that take a little more energy and focus.

------
quietbritishjim
I find the idea of exercise after waking up very appealing but also totally
unachievable. No matter how good my intentions the night before, when I wake
up it feels totally out of the question to do just 5 minutes exercise, or even
5 seconds! Doing some meditation first is an interesting idea, I might give it
a try. I have to admit it seems a bit unlikely to work though for me though.

~~~
remmargorp64
According to a zen meditation monk that I watched in a youtube video, you can
meditate any time, anywhere, just by stopping and focusing on manually
breathing.

Make sure that you are aware of every single breath in, and every single
breath out. If your mind wanders and thinks about other things, that's ok,
don't stress about it. Just make sure that you are focusing on your breathing
while your mind is wondering.

If this is true, then it should be easy to meditate in the mornings whenever
you do mundane time-consuming things like taking a shower or driving to work,
for example.

~~~
quietbritishjim
Thanks but actually I was pondering whether meditating on the morning would
allow me to go on to do exercise, not whether I could manage the meditation
bit.

I think you might have taken that video a little too literally. I'm not a
meditation expert by any means, and I acknowledge that you shouldn't stress
about other thoughts entering your mind, but you should then allow those
thoughts to pass rather than lingering on them. Imagine the thought is "a
lorry has just pulled out in front of me"! Driving and meditation are surely
incompatible.

------
blaser-waffle
Most of the article is cruft that could be cut out. The authors main points:

> In my case, it is a combination of meditation (10 minutes), journaling (10
> minutes) and working out at home (40 minutes). Almost always I shower after
> that – and the day is always different after that. And it is a rare day
> where I feel I don’t have the strength to actually get the routine started –
> I might procrastinate a while, but eventually it gets done and everything
> else follows.

He also tries to do it all as one activity, e.g. made them all one
"indivisible unit", so that you do all of them.

------
me_me_me
What I would love to learn is how do you develop a routine that sticks.

All I want to do in the morning is go back to sleep.

~~~
fpereiro
I can highly recommend James Clear's Atomic Habits book. A lot of what has
worked for me in terms of habits comes from there.

